# Boxster ?



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Any of you guys know the power output of the standard boxsters? Is there any real difference in performance between the 2.5 and the 2.7?

Interested to see how they compare to a 225.

Cheers.
David.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

The new spec boxster's are.........

2.7 is 228 bhp / 260 Nm @ 4700 rpm 0-62 6.4 m 7.3 tip
3.2 is 260 bhp / 310 Nm @ 4600 rpm 0-62 5.7 m 6.4 tip

My neighbour has an old 2.5 so will ask him tomorrow.


----------



## David24 (May 18, 2003)

Cheers mate! 8)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Another neioghbour has told me He's away on his Hols......... 8)

He went Sun am. 
So he's away for 2 weeks, someone else may be able to help with a quicker answer.

( He has left the Porker in the garage, I could break in for u ? )

Ian.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

David

I test drove a 2.5 and a 2.7. The 2.5 was SO gutless and felt slower than my ex's Lupo GTi (1.6 125bhp)! I then test drove a 2.7 and even though it was newer, i really couldn't tell any difference and left completely disappointed.

I decided that if i was going to get a Boxster, i would get a S (to get any comparible performance to the TT), but i couldn't afford one, so i scrubbed Boxster from my list of options.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

David24 said:


> Any of you guys know the power output of the standard boxsters? Is there any real difference in performance between the 2.5 and the 2.7?
> 
> Interested to see how they compare to a 225.
> 
> ...


I've owned a 225 TTC and a Boxster 3.2S. The 2.5 is considered to be a bit underpowered, the 2.7 is somewhere between the TTC 180 and 225 in acceleration terms. However, with the Boxster, it's more about precision steering, handling and braking, rather than outright acceleration. I can comfirm that the Boxster is *leagues ahead* in these areas, when compared to a TT. It is a lot of fun to drive. Try one any you will soon see :wink:

However, it wasn't perfect (for me). The Boxster has a crampt cabin, uncomfortable seats, and suffers from a lot of wind noise on the motorways. Horses for courses. You pay your money, you take your choice :wink:


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Borrowed my mates S for a couple of days, it had razor sharp handling, great noise and mid range acceleration. On the down side it felt decidedly tinny and light, uncomfortable over long distances and you had to thrash the hell out of it to get decent performance which hurt at the pumps.

Lots of girls looked at me though..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> David
> 
> I test drove a 2.5 and a 2.7. The 2.5 was SO gutless and felt slower than my ex's Lupo GTi (1.6 125bhp)! I then test drove a 2.7 and even though it was newer, i really couldn't tell any difference and left completely disappointed.
> 
> I decided that if i was going to get a Boxster, i would get a S (to get any comparible performance to the TT), but i couldn't afford one, so i scrubbed Boxster from my list of options.


I had a 2.5 for a weekend and while it hardly set the world alight in terms of outright acceleration, the handling was streets ahead. And more practical than the equivalent TTR too. We were sorely tempted by one before getting the TT, but then realised that for the price of an S reg Boxster, we could afford a new TT (albeit an import) and we really wanted a coupe. Besides, while the Boxster may be the better driver's car, I had always lusted after a TT but found the boxster's looks just average.

Will have to see what happens if they do launch a boxster coupe.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Lots of girls looked at me though..


...and lots of boys look at me 

To answer the original question tho' a few figures...

2.5 Boxster - 205bhp, 180ft/lbs, 0-62mph 7.0sec, top speed 155mph

2.7 Boxster - 220bhp, 192ft/lbs, 0-62mph 6.6sec, top speed 156mph...
the figs for the 2.7 are for the pre-face lift; post facelift 2.7 (2003 on)

228bhp, 192ft/lbs, 0-62mph 6.4sec, top speed 157mph

Can only agree with PaulS's comments on the steering, brakes and handling. I came out of a 180 TTC with Koni / HR suspension and Brembo brakes which did improve the handling significantly...but the S is simply superb...everything is so precise and weighted. The difference is night and day!

Don't agree with the comments on the comfort though, we travelled from Scotland to Brooklands with no complaints at all, would recommend the sports seats though....none of the sliding around as with the TT.

Go try one!!

Jackie x


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

When I was looking (for what ended up being my TT) I went into a Bristol Porsche and asked to see the salesman. While waiting, I thought that I'd try sitting in the car. When I found that I could not actually get in without being double jointed and could not get both knees off the steering wheel, I left. My test drive was so quick, I never saw the salesman.

I'd guess that 6' is probably the upper limit for use, maybe 5'10" for comfort. :?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm about 6' and err, of a 'portly' build  and I've no problems fitting my Boxster, and it has sports seats (had a 2.7 with std. seats and no problems too.... did you lower the seat (rocker sort of arrangement like the TT) - it goes a long way down!

s'pretty comfortable on a long trip too - I've just driven 3hrs plus non-stop with no problems?

defo noisier than a TTC (but then you'd expect that its not got a tin top!

Wind noise and ride on the Box are much quieter than the couple of TTR's I tried? and if you have the Bose option you can drown it all out anyway 

this topic may also assist with any seat height issues...
http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=832


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

sattan said:


> this topic may also assist with any seat height issues...
> http://www.porschaforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=832


Can we have your logon ID and password? :roll:


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

c'uh haven't you perfected telepathy?

..some people.

ah well you'll need to register to read it then :roll:

basically someone asking about the options to lower seats or custom modify them...


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

sattan said:


> did you lower the seat (rocker sort of arrangement like the TT) - it goes a long way down!


I also meant to say that yes it was down. I have a routine on new cars.... seat forward, drop to lowest height, seat back as far as it will go. Of course, I sometimes have to get my lardy arse in first (kneecapping myself in the process) because some manufacturers insist on spring-loading these rather than using a perfectly good winding mechanism.

Flame Room Wander
From this aspect, I am annoyed by my TT (but not other VAG cars) and any BMW. It's comedy in my house in our 320 - with fat me in it I have to raise the seat by arse-hopping; bad skills when driving. My wife gets catapulted if she catches it inadvertently when trying to recline/slide and then has to leave a handprint on the roof when she tries to force it back down.


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Don't agree with the comments on the comfort though, we travelled from Scotland to Brooklands with no complaints at all, would recommend the sports seats though....none of the sliding around as with the TT.


Sorry, should have mentioned my piles!!

If Boxsters came with Preperation H impregnated seats I might have bought one..


----------

